# Festplatte wird nicht erkannt



## BNCDuke (21. Februar 2003)

bevor ihr mich steinigt .. hab die suchfunktion benutzt 

so nun zu meinem problem:

kleine vorgeschichte .. mein rechner ist einfach zu laut dachte ich mir und so machte ich ihn auf um ein paar lüfter vom strom zu kappen. gesagt getan, nur leider war an einem lüfter eine strombrücke dran, so das ich im laufendem betrieb (ob die festplatte zu der zeit zugriffe hat kann ich nicht sagen) das stromkabel von meiner festplatte gekappt hab un dieses 1 min später wieder draufzustecken.
bei dieser aktion hab ich mir natürlich nichts bei gedacht (jetzt könnte ich mich selbst schlagen  )
heute morgen mache ich einen restart und schwupp erkennt mein bios die festplatte nicht mehr und gibt nur wirre zeichen aus als drivenamen.
hab schon versucht mit ibm tools die platte zurückzuholen, aber ohne erfolg da das tool die platte garnicht erst erkennt.

so nun meine frage:  kann ich mir noch hoffnung machen oder war es das jetzt mit der platte ... 
die hdd zu einer spezialfirma zu geben scheidet aus, da ich für das geld wahrscheinlich 3 neue kaufen kann *g*


----------



## melmager (21. Februar 2003)

herzliches beileid ....die hd ist tot 

aber eine sache kannste noch antesten um an die daten ran zu kommen:

schau mal auf die festplatte ob die drivewerte draufstehen 
cylinder/kopf/sektoren und gib die per hand im bios ein
wenn du glück hast kommste so noch an die daten ran zum sichern ;-)

kommt auch drauf an wie wichtig die daten sind


----------



## Sway (23. Februar 2003)

ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem.

Schau mal nach ob vielleicht der Stecker einen Kontakt nicht richtig sitzen hat. Bei billigeren Steckern, ist die halterung der Kontakte scheiss gemacht. 
Ich würd da erstmal ein Blick riskieren, bevor ich ne neue Platte kaufe  

Ich hatte damals einen neue gekauft und den Fehler erst nachher entdeckt


----------



## El_Schubi (23. Februar 2003)

wenn du nur eine stromversorgung vom netzteil gekappt hast, dürfte eigentlich nichts passiert sein. ich hab auch schonmal während dem laufenden betrieb ausversehen eine festplatte in den wechselrahmen gesteckt, hat der aber nicht geschadet.

was bei solchen aktionen hilft, also abstecken während dem betrieb:

einfach mal pc vom netz trennen, einschalt taste drücken.

dann wieder ans netz und booten. gehts nicht, dann einfach den pc ohne ide geräte anfahren lassen, läuft da alles normal wieder auschalten und die festplatte anstecken. wenns dann nicht funktioniert... würde ich mal eine hotline kontaktieren.

mfg el


----------



## BNCDuke (23. Februar 2003)

danke für die hilfreichen posts. werde mal die angesprochenen tips ausprobieren. halte euch auf dem laufenden *g*

so long


----------

